# They don't want to leave their cage!



## lcoulte2 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi,

I just acquired two male rats a couple of weeks ago. They are very sweet, but are really hesitant to come out of their cage! I really don't like to pick them up and pull them out (thought I've done it a couple times because they just won't come out otherwise). I have been putting their cage on the bathroom floor and opening the door (which creates a little ramp) and sitting very still, just letting them explore. 

But they won't let their back feet leave the cage door!! They will climb out and up to the top of the cage and all over the sides, but they must not like the change in surface texture. How can I help them overcome this fear? Is this something others have noticed with their rats?


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Create a smaller play pen for them, make it seem safe (not just in the middle of a big open room) put things in the play area from their cage, maybe used bedding so it has their scent on it, feed their treats + veggies outside the cage.. and pretty soon you'll have the problem of trying to get them back in!


----------



## Meep (Jun 21, 2010)

My rats do the back feet thing to, if they don't want to be picked out. To get my female out of the cage, she likes when you leave it open and place some different sized boxes near the enterance of the cage, almost like stairs so she can climb down.

You could try coaxing them out with a treat also, or lay a strong scented treat just oustide the cage on the surface and they should eventually come out. I guess they just prefer to come out on their own pace and explore. But climbing the cage is a process, my female used to do that before she would come out onto the floor.

Hope you get some progress going and they warm up to you soon!


----------



## lcoulte2 (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks guys! They did come out a little bit today when I had the cage open on the kitchen table with treats outside . I am working on getting a play pen built for them so hopefully that will help a lot. I will try the boxes too, I bet that will help them transition from surface to surface. Thanks again!


----------

